# Lucy got loose!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

How funny! What a good girl Lucy was to stick around. The neighbors goldfish pond!!!!:bowl: I wonder what they thought about that.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Then, when we were getting ready to head home and were packing up the car, Lucy was running around outside with us. I left her outside while we were in the house saying goodbye to my parents. When we went out to the car, Lucy was sitting IN the car. I asked my wife and parents if they put her in there, and everyone said no. 
Weird. 
Then, I got to looking at the car. The drivers window was down about 3/4" of the way, and there was a clump of dog hair stuck on the door handle, and some scratches on the door. 
Lucy had seen us loading our bags in the car, and was so worried that we were going to leave her again that she made SURE she was going to be in that car when we left.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> How funny! What a good girl Lucy was to stick around. The neighbors goldfish pond!!!!:bowl: I wonder what they thought about that.


When I was going around returning all the neighbors toys, I asked the people that were home if they had seen her at all and they all said no, including the people with the pond. I didn't tell them that she had been using it as her pool


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You were very lucky! Lucy sounds like she's one smart lady. But I'd be concerned about allowing her to run around outside without supervision. Just this summer, I've read about at least 4 dogs who were hit and killed by cars.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

My parents don't really live by a street, the houses in their neighborhood all have long gravel lanes. Its kind of hard to explain, but I'm not too worried about her getting in the street. 
As far as our house goes, I pretty much have her trained not to go in the street unless she is on a leash. We can be playing fetch and if I throw the ball in the street, she'll stop on the edge of the grass and won't go get it. She'll even be chasing a rabbit and stop dead in her tracks when she reaches the street. This training goes out the window though whenever she sees her friends Wrigley or Boomer walking by . Other dogs don't even tempt her.
And Luckily, we live in a very quite part of town with 4-way stop signs on our corner so the traffic is really slow and light.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

ty823 said:


> It was hard to be mad at her though.



I wish I was as patient as you, not to get mad when Barkley rushes out the door into the neighbor's stuff. If Barkley had done that on my block, I would hear it from my neighbors. 
Your parents must have some good neighbors.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's pretty funny.....I could just picture Samson with a huge pile of branches, stick and any toys he could find.....


----------

